# Listen to Mr. Rumsfeld



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/home/daily/ ... guest.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Punch the "Listen to Rush" tab ... it's from today


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DecoyDummy thanks much for posting that. I don't have time to search for these things and that 13 minutes was worth every second to listen to. 
What an unassuming, common sense fellow Rumsfeld is. I never paid much attention to the guy, but he made some excellent points. I was amazed at how he takes the criticisms so graciously. He doesn't hate these people who attack him for no other reason than partisanship, and a few true anti war at any cost people. Like he said there are always anti war people, and if we cave to them we would still be under British rule, Hitler would now dominate the world etc. He says war is a terrible thing. I might add, but sometimes the only way to stay safe and free.

If you have an open mind you should take the 13 minutes to listen to this in it entirety. I had no feeling pro or anti towards this fellow until I took the time to listen to this interview. I was impressed. An important point Rush ( I think) made was that all the well known generals support Rumsfeld, it is these unknown shadows that criticize him.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I have paid a lot of attention to Mr. Rumsfeld ...

I am here to tell anyone who will listen ...

Donald Rumsfeld is one of the "Clearest thinking folks on the Planet" ...

As good as the best ... and better than the rest


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> What an unassuming, common sense fellow Rumsfeld is.


The same one who met with Saddam Hussien, promising him aid against the Iranians and supposedly teaching him to use the chemical weapons which were used on the Kurds, but let us digress.



> He doesn't hate these people who attack him for no other reason than partisanship, and a few true anti war at any cost people.


This is quite ironic since you make the assumption that they (the generals) are speaking out for partisan reasons because of your partisanship.



> Like he said there are always anti war people


What spin this is. Anti war people? They were bloody generals! They are not anti-war they are anti Rumsfeld.

As far as Rumsfeld's claim that if we stopped in our tracks whenever there were those who opposed a war we would be in a very different country today. The issue is that the vast majority of the country is now against this war. It is not a few anti war advocates, rather a few pro war advocates. This is another example of this administration's tactic to not argue the issues but rather to argue a similar sounding and reasonable issue.

I found the interview laughable but worth a listen. It takes someone with as little credibility as Limbaugh to toss softballs at someone as incompetent and short sighted as Rumsfeld.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Rationalization: A defense mechanism in which the individual attempts to justify or make consciously tolerable by plausible means feelings, behavior, and motives that would otherwise be intolerable :lol: 
Thats what he does 8)


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry, I can't listen to the audio due to my slow connection speed out here in the sticks.
This probably means that I'm replying in ignorance which is usually the case, but I think I have read that one of the generals calling for Rummy's ouster is the former commander of the 82nd Airborne. Not an "In the rear with the gear," kinda guy, not a politician. I've said before that I am a lifelong civilian, so I can't speak on military matters with authority, but I think I'd be inclined to trust this mans word before that of the career politician.
I've been reading a biography of William T Sherman, and the conflict between the military and the politicians is amazing. Sherman refused to shake Secretary of War Stantons hand!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here are a couple things I've noticed that are odd about this whole thing.

(1) All of these Generals are on speaking tours, making big bucks I might add. (2) Some are already rumored to have books in the making. (3) General Richard Myers, the former Joint Chief Of Staff has publicly stated these Generals are wrong and doing more damage than good. As a person that worked day to day with Rumsfeld, he should know Rumsfeld the best. (4) These same Generals are now attacking General Peter Pace, the present Joint Chief Of Staff. (5) And the kicker, these same Generals were in on the planning by the military on the invasion of Iraq before the final plans were delivered to Rumsfeld and they all signed off on the plans.

Only three of these Generals ever stepped foot in Iraq. One swore in 1970 that he was against all wars outside of conus. Two were against the war with Iraq to start with. None of them honored the tradition of making a complaint and then submitting retirement papers.

Quote from General Myers.........

""One of the things we have to understand ... is that it's bad for the military, it's bad for civil military relations and it's potentially very bad for the country, because what we're hearing and what we're seeing is not the role the military plays in our society, under our laws or, for that matter, under our Constitution."


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> General Richard Myers, the former Joint Chief Of Staff has publicly stated these Generals are wrong and doing more damage than good.


Yet he says that they should not be criticized for speaking their minds. Seems that he believes they are speaking from their hearts, not their wallets.



> All of these Generals are on speaking tours, making big bucks I might add. (2) Some are already rumored to have books in the making.


How do you propose that they disseminate information?



> And the kicker, these same Generals were in on the planning by the military on the invasion of Iraq before the final plans were delivered to Rumsfeld and they all signed off on the plans.


Many of them with major qualms about the plan.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

HMMM I would agree with General Myers. This stuff is getting stranger day by day!!


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I won't argue with you Gohon, I think you make some mighty good points. 
Like when Rep Murtha (highly decorated Marine colonel,)launched his big shin dig against the war, I get some serious concern when another highly decorated officer gets vocal. 
For some, (I assume,) good reason, these fellers were well respected and promoted by their peers and supervisors. At least initially, I think their opinions merit attention.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Yet he says that they should not be criticized for speaking their minds. Seems that he believes they are speaking from their hearts, not their wallets


A simple mind or dishonest mind might think that way but a honest mind knows he is talking about their constitutional right.



> How do you propose that they disseminate information?


What information????? All they have done so far is cry and say he (Rumsfeld) should be fired. Fired for what? Let them have the balls to step up to the plate and say for what.



> Many of them with major qualms about the plan.


What is it about they signed off on the plans is it that went over your head. Generals don't sign off on plans if they think they are wrong. When a General is called in to review something of this matter, if he agrees then he signs off. If he disagrees he states such and submits his disagreements and his own ideas and that is the end of the matter. His ideas may or may not be adopted but he doesn't have to agree with the plan as presented. They all agreed...... get it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> A simple mind or dishonest mind might think that way but a honest mind knows he is talking about their constitutional right.


If he really thought that they were speaking out of personal interest why wouldn't he advocate deriding them? One can certainly refute an argument without quashing civil liberties.



> What information????? All they have done so far is cry and say he (Rumsfeld) should be fired. Fired for what? Let them have the balls to step up to the plate and say for what.


They have, and had you taken the time to look into it or watch any of their interviews you would know that. Hell Zinni was on Meet the Press just a week or two ago and laid out why he believed that Rumsfeld should be removed.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Rummy is a uinique personality with his own Wizz-Bang, in-your-face style that realy gets your attention.


----------

